# Pictures of my new Hair Style.



## LynandIndigo (Jan 21, 2012)

The other day i thought i'd treat myself to highlights again they did a good job and it was really good having someone else do your hair for you. I had the hairdresser take my photo's for me today they braided it for me cause i am going to a function at a local nursing home where they are putting on a National night with every country flag up and the residents will be all dressed up and also a lady singer to entertain them. I have a lend of a camera to take there photo's for them. I pick the camera up tomorrow. So this is my treat and i feel good. Indi looked at me as if to say what have you done to your hair but he is use to it now. He just looked at me funny i laughed. I went out with friends and had lunch at a cafe on the river and i nearly got wiped out from a flying umbrella i don't no how it didn't hit me in the face the wind picked it up and only missed my head by one inch it flew over the top of me and nearly knocked a lady off her seat. The staff folded it up and put it away but my friend and i nearly fell off the seat when it happened i am so glad it didn't know me out i am so lucky my friend said. I really don't no how the Umbrella missed me but i am so glad it did. Oh while i have the camera i have been given for the whole day i am going to take some photo's of Indi to..I thought i'd share some photo's of my new hair style that the hair dresser took.

My new hair style plus my blond highlights. Makes me feel good.


----------



## bluewing (Feb 6, 2016)

That looks great, Lyn! 

It is always important to reward or treat oneself and I can't think of a better way then getting a haircut or style and some highlights. :thumbup:

Glad the umbrella avoided you, too! Have a good photo-session and enjoy the function at the Nursing home. I am also looking forward to more Indigo pics  Can't get enough of that cutie :001_wub:


----------



## BudgieSweet (Aug 25, 2013)

*Stunning Lyn!*


----------



## LynandIndigo (Jan 21, 2012)

bluewing said:


> That looks great, Lyn!
> 
> It is always important to reward or treat oneself and I can't think of a better way then getting a haircut or style and some highlights. :thumbup:
> 
> Glad the umbrella avoided you, too! Have a good photo-session and enjoy the function at the Nursing home. I am also looking forward to more Indigo pics  Can't get enough of that cutie :001_wub:


Thank you Dor. It does feel good. While I have the camera for only tomorrow I'll take photos of Indi then I ave to wait for the new one.



BudgieSweet said:


> *Stunning Lyn!*


Thank you Rose.


----------



## Kate C (Oct 15, 2007)

That looks really lovely Lyn. They did a very good job. Looking forward to seeing new pictures of Indi. 

Finally have my internet connected but still having dramas. The transport company is not delivering my new modem until Thursday but I have managed to connect using my old Telstra modem. Just hope they don't cut my phone off in the meantime as the phone will be connected through the modem and it won't work on this modem as it is not set up for voice, only internet. The speed is much better too, better than it was at the old house. It is so good to have reliable internet access again, the pre-paid wifi has been a real pain. Will try to set up Skype later this week as I still have to set up my new computer. Too tired today and will be out for part of tomorrow.


----------



## LynandIndigo (Jan 21, 2012)

Kate C said:


> That looks really lovely Lyn. They did a very good job. Looking forward to seeing new pictures of Indi.
> 
> Finally have my internet connected but still having dramas. The transport company is not delivering my new modem until Thursday but I have managed to connect using my old Telstra modem. Just hope they don't cut my phone off in the meantime as the phone will be connected through the modem and it won't work on this modem as it is not set up for voice, only internet. The speed is much better too, better than it was at the old house. It is so good to have reliable internet access again, the pre-paid wifi has been a real pain. Will try to set up Skype later this week as I still have to set up my new computer. Too tired today and will be out for part of tomorrow.


Thats fine Kate take your time. Thank you for asking to come onto my Skype friends. Glad you liked me new hair style. I went to a different hair dresser up town.


----------



## Budget baby (Jan 1, 2013)

Lyn your new braised hair style looks lovely, really nice for going out. The colour is very flattering also. Looking forward to seeing more of your pictures soon.:lovie 1:


----------



## Jo Ann (Sep 3, 2011)

*Pictures*

new hair style looks great Lyn. Now you have to show it off over the holidays.
Blessings. Jo Ann:hug::hug::hug:


----------



## LynandIndigo (Jan 21, 2012)

Jo Ann said:


> new hair style looks great Lyn. Now you have to show it off over the holidays.
> Blessings. Jo Ann:hug::hug::hug:


Thank you JoAnn. Yes I am going to keep it for a few more days it is hard sleeping in it.



Pretty boy said:


> Lyn your new braised hair style looks lovely, really nice for going out. The colour is very flattering also. Looking forward to seeing more of your pictures soon.:lovie 1:


Thank you Cathy. Yes while I have a lend of a camera I'll get some photos today.


----------



## StarlingWings (Mar 15, 2013)

Lyn, your new hairstyle looks great! :clap: I look forward to the photos


----------



## LynandIndigo (Jan 21, 2012)

StarlingWings said:


> Lyn, your new hairstyle looks great! :clap: I look forward to the photos


Thank you Gi Gi. Ill try to get some tonight at the function i am going to.


----------



## RavensGryf (May 8, 2015)

Lyn, I think your hair looks great ! It does make us feel good when it is just done.


----------

